# Nochmal kleine Baufrage. Fundamente, Erde etc



## amselmeister (18. Juli 2016)

Hallo Leute

Leider muss ich hier nochmal etwas abseits unseres Hobbys fragen , da mir sonst keiner weiterhelfen kann.
Habe es in einem Bauforum versucht und auch vor Ort dirverse Bauunternehmen wollte ich zu rate ziehen, aber die hatten entweder keine Lust oder meißt keine Zeit für so "kleinkram"

Es geht um folgendes. 
Ich möchte ja diesen Sommer 2 Metallgerätehäuser aufstellen. 
Mir geht es nun um das Fundament . Ich mache pro Haus 8 PF ca 20x20. Den Raum daziwschen "fülle" ich mir dicken Bordsteinen auf denen das Haus auch steht, also ein geschlossenes Rechteck.

Die Erde ist recht locker. Mutterboden halt. Ich hatte vor die richtig mit einem Vibrationsstampfer zu verdichten. Ist das besser als so ein Plattenrüttler, oder reicht der auch?

Zum PF: Das soll auch ca 20cm über die Erde , also brauche ich eine Schalung. Welches Holz ist billig aber gut dafür geeignet? Wollte Siebdruck nehmen wegen der schön glatten Oberfläche zum entfernen aber das ist ja recht teuer. Oder geht auch was anderes?

danke schon mal 
MFG


----------



## mitch (18. Juli 2016)

amselmeister schrieb:


> Welches Holz ist billig aber gut dafür geeignet?


Hi Andre, schau mal nach Hartfaserplatten - bei den 20x20cm sollten die sich auch ned durchbiegen, in die ecken klopfst du Dachlatten ein (außen) das die platten senkrecht stehen bleiben.


----------



## amselmeister (18. Juli 2016)

mitch schrieb:


> in die ecken klopfst du Dachlatten ein



wie genau stelle ich mir das nun vor?

Das sind diese "Kleiderschrankrückwände" oder 
Ist das nicht recht Dünn?
Also die Schalung dachte ich ja nur für oberhalb. Also Loch 50cm tief. Dann zu 40cm Vollfülllen. Dann diese Schalung drauf (etwas größer als 20x20 damit es auf der Erde steht) und dann den rest schichtweise drauf .

Wollte da auch einen Eisenkorb aus Estrichmatten überall mit rein mache. Habe ich eh noch liegen.


----------



## teichinteressent (18. Juli 2016)

OSB-Platte, 22mm oder 25mm. Die läßt du dir gleich in passende Streifen schneiden.
Oder Rauhspund, ist mit Nut und Feder in gleicher Stärke.

Hartfaserplatte? Das ist doch Schrankrückwand!

Ich würde keinen Beton machen. Kauf die Rasenborde und setze die zwischen die Fundamente. Zuschneiden mit der Flex. Oder anritzen und brechen.


----------



## Zacky (18. Juli 2016)

Ist das nicht alles recht viel Aufwand für einen Metallschuppen?

Was wiegt dieser Schuppen denn? Wird der Grundrahmen dann im Fundament verankert/verschraubt?

Wie wäre es mit den allseits bekannten Betonschalungssteinen!? Ich mag die Dinger.  Schnell und einfach gestellt, 25 cm hoch, 17,5 cm breit - da einfach Beton-Estrich-Fertigmischung rein und ein paar Tage später ist auch alles ausgehärtet. Keine Schalung nötig und glatt sind die Außenwände auch.


----------



## amselmeister (18. Juli 2016)

teichinteressent schrieb:


> Ich würde keinen Beton machen. Kauf die Rasenborde und setze die zwischen die Fundamente



Wie meinst du kein Beton? Gar nicht , gar keine Punktfundamente? 

Weil ich habe da ja so vor: Punktfundamente in die ecken, dazwischen die dicken 10cm Bordsteine (Rasenbord , Tiefbord) 

bleibt der Beton nicht an OSB so stark haften? Ja Rauspund geht auch aber das gibt es ja immer nur so in langen latten. Die sind ja nicht Hoch genug das ich da so einen Kasten daraus machen kann. 
Also wie ich sehe geht vieles., Sagen wir mal so, welches Holz sollte man NICHT nehmen dafür?

@ Zacky: 250KG ein Schuppen. Ja ich weiß, manche stellen den auch nur auf Gehwegplatten. Aber ich wollte es nun "richtig" machen. Weil viel weniger Aufwand ist das auch nicht, wenn ich nun die ganzen12 Meter diese Schalsteine kaufen muss und mit Beton voll gießen muss.

Ja der Bodenrahmen(Grundrahmen) wird mit Winkeln mehrfach am Beton verschraubt.


----------



## Micha61 (19. Juli 2016)

Moin,



amselmeister schrieb:


> Metallgerätehäuser


hatte ich auch eins am stehen, das Ding war ohne Boden.

Die Grasnarbe entfernt (etwas Größer als die Hütte war), den Boden begradigt, kurz noch mal verdichtet, dann Rasengittersteine reingelegt und die Zwischenräume mit Beton ausgefüllt. Ging recht schnell, ist preiswert und hat jahrelang ohne irgendwelche Schäden, gehalten. Die Blechhütte dann an dieser Platte, angeschraubt.


LG Micha


----------



## teichinteressent (19. Juli 2016)

Punktfundamente ja. Nur dazwischen mit Brett die Schalung basteln. 
Aber stimmt, Schalungssteine sind auch nicht verkehrt.


----------



## Wie_der_Eisbaer (19. Juli 2016)

Hallo Andre

ich hab mein Gartenhaus einfach auf Gehwegplatten 40x40 gestellt. Das hält bombig. Aber ich musste auch keinen Höhenausgleich machen und hab einfach darunter geschottert.
Für Punktfundamente "liebe" ich KG Rohr. Hab ich auch für mein Sonnendeck genommen. Ist halt rund und bleibt auch sichtbar - von daher vielleicht nicht die beste Lösung für dich. Ist halt in Verbindung mit einem Erdbohrer einfach herzustellen.
Grüße, Knut


----------



## Olli.P (19. Juli 2016)

Hi,

hast noch irgendwo einen alten Schrank?

Ich nehme immer die Seitenwände, oder Türen, das sind meistens beschichtete 19mm Spanplatten. Einfach passend sägen. Entsprechend mit Spax, je nach Höhe alle 5-10cm zusammenschrauben. Unten zwei kleine Leisten dran, damit man es auf der Bodenplatte, ( auch beschichtete Spanplatte, ist aber kein muss... ) fixieren kann. Dann entsprechend fertigen Estrichbeton aussem BM besorgen und los geht's.

Wenn der Beton eingebracht ist, die Schalung noch leicht abklopfen zum verdichten.
Der wird glatt wie ein Kinderpo. 

Dann 2 Tage warten, ausschalen, die Kiste wieder zusammen schrauben und das nächste Fundament gießen.


So kann man später die Fundamente auch gut wieder ausgraben und evtl. sogar noch für was anderes zweckentfremden.


----------



## amselmeister (19. Juli 2016)

Ja KG kennt man, nehmen viele ist aber der größte Murks. Wegen der glatten Oberfläche kann das mit der Zeit rutschen.
Wollte das auch gerne nehmen aber erstens ist die Runde Form bei mir nicht ideal und zweitens siehe oben.

Ja gut dann nehme ich einfach irgendein Holz was recht stabil ist.
wobei , lest mal hier

Für das Selber-Bauen einer Betonschalung eignen sich Werkstoffe, die kein Wasser aufsaugen und mit einem Trennmittel versehen werden können. Dazu gehören die klassischen Baubretter, Holzplatten mit wasserfesten Beschichtungen und Acrylglas für kleine Betonschalungen. Saugende Werkstoffe wie MDF- und Spanplatten eignen sich nicht und Metalle wie Aluminium darf keinesfalls verwendet werden. Sie gehen eine chemische Reaktion mit dem Beton ein, der Schalung und Bauteil beschädigt.
Nur will und muss ich ja auch einiges an Mege haben weil ich muss ja alle 16 fundamente Zeitgleich machen und kann nicht immer warten sonst bin ich ja 2 Wochen dabei.

Der Hersteller meinte ja ich sollte ein Dampfsperrfolie in den Boden einbringen wegen Feuchtigkeit. Als ich heute beim Fachhandel war meinte der das würde er nicht machen weil Feuchtigkeit hat man bei Metall immer ein wenig, und wenn man eine Folie unten hinmacht dann kann das ja nicht mehr nach unten raus.

Klingt plausibel


----------



## teichinteressent (19. Juli 2016)

Es geht um ein Gartenhaus! Man kann es auch übertreiben. 

Selbst für einen Carport habe ich nur sechs Punktfundamente und der kann schon mal weit über eine Tonne wiegen.

Gehwegplatten reichen prinzipiell aus. Eine Verankerung wäre aber schon nicht schlecht.


----------



## amselmeister (19. Juli 2016)

Ich will es halt vernünftig machen. Es wird auch so angeraten und ich finde es Fahrlässig ,wenn man eben so ein leichtes Objekt nicht Ordnungsgemäßs im Boden verankert . Die sachen sind eh schon bestellt.


----------



## Wie_der_Eisbaer (20. Juli 2016)

amselmeister schrieb:


> Ja KG kennt man, nehmen viele ist aber der größte Murks. Wegen der glatten Oberfläche kann das mit der Zeit rutschen.


Interessant! Das hatte ich noch nicht gehört! Hast du dazu mal ne Quelle?
Wegen der Punktfundamente ist diese Doku vielleicht für dich hilfreich http://www.biohort.com/de/produkte/geraetehaus-europa/service/doku-europa-von-kunden.html
Berichte mal wie es geworden ist.
Viel Erfolg,

Knut


----------



## amselmeister (20. Juli 2016)

Wie_der_Eisbaer schrieb:


> ist diese Doku vielleicht für dich hilfreich



Genau das ist meine Grundlage für den Bau. Denn ich habe ja auch Biohort Häuser 
Also von daher kenne ich das schon.
Seine Variante ist mir aber einfach zu teuer


----------



## amselmeister (20. Juli 2016)

Wie_der_Eisbaer schrieb:


> Hast du dazu mal ne Quelle



Nicht direkt, aber schau mal im Bauexperten Forum nach ,da findest du genug Bauleute die das bestätigen.


----------



## Wie_der_Eisbaer (22. Juli 2016)

Sorry André, dass ich vielleicht nerve...

Ich hab mal in den verschiedenen Foren gesucht, aber ich kann nicht einen negativen Beitrag zum Thema KG Rohr als verlorene Schalung finden?!?
Im Gegenteil, es wird eigentlich überall als einfach Lösung für Gelegenheitsbauer empfohlen, da man es leicht ausrichten kann. Von daher kann ich deine Angabe: "...das ist der größte Murks" nicht nachvollziehen.
Aber vermutlich habe ich nicht die richtigen Suchbegriffe verwendet. Wäre toll, wenn du das hier verlinken könntest, da hier dauernd jemand Punktfundamente für ein Deck oder ähnliches braucht... 

Vielen Dank und vergesse nicht das Ergebnis deines Projektes mit Bild zu präsentieren 

Grüße, Knut


----------



## amselmeister (22. Juli 2016)

Natürlich werde ich weiter Berichten

Also ich kann mal aus dem Bauexperten Forum zitieren. Solche Aussagen gibt es dort mehrfach

also, erst mal: Punktfundamente werden nicht mit KG-Rohren erstellt, das ist großer Pfusch und wird auch nicht dadurch richtiger, dass solche zufällig irgendwo ein paar Jahre standen, Baufirma Herbert Willi Dingsbums es schon immer so macht oder der Baumarkt solche Bastellösungen vorschlägt
Durch Rohre entsteht eine riesige Gleitfläche, so dass sich das ,,Fundament" dann schön im Boden auf und ab bewegen kann. Die eigentliche Fundamentfläche ist eigentlich dann nur noch die untere Grundfläche und das ist zu wenig, dann kann man das zu verankernde Bauteil gleich einfach auf den Boden stellen, das ist das selbe.

Wie soll denn das Metallhaus überhaupt verankert werden mit dem Punktfundament? Sind dafür Befestigungen vorgesehen, H-Anker o.ä.?

Um so was fachgerecht zu erstellen, muss zuerst ein ordentlicher Unter- und Oberbau hergestellt werden, sprich nicht tragfähigen Boden raus, Unterbau vorbereiten, Tragschicht / Frostschutzschicht auffüllen und lagenweise verdichten. 
Benötigte Fläche mit Kanten einfassen.
Benötigte Punktfundamente einmessen, ausheben, direkt betonieren (OHNE ROHR), allenfalls eine kleine Brettschalung an der Oberseite. 
OK Fundamente so planen, dass man diese später überpflastern kann.
Fläche auspflastern bzw. mit Platten belegen, Sand oder (besser) Split als Bettung möglich.
Gerätehaus fachgerecht montieren und mit den Fundamenten verankern nach Herstellerangaben und Statik.


----------



## Teich4You (22. Juli 2016)

Dann machst du unten ins Loch ne Schicht Beton, lässt kurz anziehen und stellst dann dein kg Rohr drauf und machst es voll Beton. Problem gelöst? 

Nur weil da zwei Leute schreiben kg ist mies, steht es immer noch Aussage gegen Aussage gegen die Leute hier. 

Wem vertraust du mehr?


----------



## amselmeister (22. Juli 2016)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Wem vertraust du mehr?



Das darf man doch so auch nicht sehen. Also ich kann die Argumentation schon verstehen. Also ich mache es nun so, ist auch billiger. Nun will ich eh bald anfangen.
Ich wurde ja zum "Fachforum" verwiesen und nun soll ich denen aber nicht "glauben" . 

wie gesagt ist das mit der Schalung halt nur noch nicht ganz klar ob das so klappt. Bin gerade dabei die Eisenkörbe zu biegen.


----------



## wander-falke (22. Juli 2016)

Da war doch schonmal was ?????


----------



## tosa (22. Juli 2016)

Ganz einfach, wenn ich große Lasten im Fundament abfangen muss ist kg nicht das richtige, aber sag mal wieviel Tonnen wog dein Geräteaustausch nochmal? Verteile diese Tonnen auf die Anzahl der Fundamente, und dann hast du eine traglast pro Fundament, auf das Ergebnis bin ich mal gespannt.


----------



## amselmeister (23. Juli 2016)

wander-falke schrieb:


> Da war doch schonmal was ?????



Da sag ich nun mal nix zu. Sonst endet das hier wieder in einem endlos Thread. Wäre schön wenn man sich auf das wesentliche beschränkt. like


----------



## amselmeister (23. Juli 2016)

tosa schrieb:


> wenn ich große Lasten im Fundament abfangen muss ist kg nicht das richtige, aber sag mal wieviel Tonnen wog dein Geräteaustausch nochmal? Verteile diese Tonnen auf die Anzahl der Fundamente, und dann hast du eine traglast pro Fundament, auf das Ergebnis bin ich mal gespannt.



Es geht doch auch um den Boden wo das drin ist, und wie der beschaffen ist weißt du doch gar nicht


----------



## tosa (23. Juli 2016)

amselmeister schrieb:


> Es geht doch auch um den Boden wo das drin ist, und wie der beschaffen ist weißt du doch gar nicht



Hallo André, da ich nicht davon ausgehe das du auf einer Wanderdüne wohnst, sondern ganz normale bodenverhältnisse in Deutschland hast bedanke ich mich für deine nicht gegebenen Antworten auf meine Fragen. Recht herzlichen Dank!


----------



## amselmeister (23. Juli 2016)

welche meinst du ? Mit der Gewichtsverteilung?
Weil da kann ich nur sagen: Wir haben ein Angebot über ein Massiv Blockbohlen Haus und das wiegt auch nicht mal 1,5T. Wie kann ein Carport da mehrere Tonnen wiegen? und dafür gehört sich ja wohl ein Streifenfundament (Blockhaus) Also ist doch mein vorhaben keineswegs Übertrieben.

Ich kann nur immer wieder sagen. Ich wurde aus den OT Bereichen in Foren verwiesen und mir wurde gesagt ich solle mal zu den Bauexperten gehen etc und da wurde mir das alles so gesagt und ich habe es mir angelesen. Daher kann ich das ja nur als Basis nehmen.
Die sagten auch , der Boden ist wichtig und da man den nicht aus der ferne kennt ist das alles schwer zu sagen. Also anscheint ja wichtiger als gedacht, oder?

Ich finde es schon komisch, oft sagen Leute man macht es falsch oder zu wenig, aber das man ein Haus auch zu fest, oder zu gut machen kann ist mir neu.

Löcher sind auf jedenfall schon mal gemacht. Stelle noch Bilder ein
Ob das man dem Beton so klappt kein plan, habe ich auch noch nicht gemacht.


----------



## Teich4You (23. Juli 2016)

amselmeister schrieb:


> da wurde mir das alles so gesagt und ich habe es mir angelesen.



Ist ja auch richtig und gut, wenn man alles selber machen will. Man hört sich eben dies und das an und dann legt man irgendwann los. 
Ein Restrisiko bleibt doch immer, wenn es keine Garantie auf die Arbeit gibt.
Aber dafür spart man ja auch Kohle.



amselmeister schrieb:


> aber das man ein Haus auch zu fest, oder zu gut machen kann ist mir neu.



Oh doch, das geht! 
Der deutsche Bunker lässt grüßen. 
Und wer den Bunker will, der braucht auch die deutsche Bank im Hintergrund.
Ach ne die sind ja auch nur Gauner...


----------



## samorai (23. Juli 2016)

Denke dabei auch an die Schnee-Last im Winter, die kann das gesamt Gewicht schnell mal um ein Drittel erhöhen!!!!!


----------



## tosa (23. Juli 2016)

Naja, wir reden hier von metallgerätehäusern, richtig? Größe? Nehmen wir mal 3x3m, Gewicht des Hauses dürfte Ca. 100kg sein, geteilt durch 4 Fundamente an den Ecken wäre das ne Last von 25kg pro Fundament, rechnen wir noch die schnellst zu sind wir bei Max. 50kg pro fundamentpunkt. D.h., wenn du im garten stehst versinkst du nicht im Boden, richtig?

Also kannst du die 4 dn150er kg Rohre nehmen, die auf eine Höhe ausnivellieren und mit Beton ausgießen und hast 4 saubere fundamentpunkte an den Ecken. Tiefe 80cm.

Und was soll da jetzt rutschen? Wenn du unten vorher ne Grundlage mit ner Schicht Beton gemacht hast wo das Rohr drinsteht?


----------



## trampelkraut (23. Juli 2016)

amselmeister schrieb:


> Es geht doch auch um den Boden wo das drin ist, und wie der beschaffen ist weißt du doch gar nicht



Mach es doch nicht schwieriger wie es ist, ein bisschen gesunder Menschenverstand und einiges an Erfahrung im Baugewerk sagen mir das du die Sache zu kompliziert angehst. Löcher ausgraben, 1o cm erdfeuchten Beton rein, anstampfen, KG Rohr reinstellen und mit nassem Beton ausgießen, fertig. Ach so in der Höhe und auf Maß der späteren Pfosten sollte es auch ausgerichtet sein. Und  die Stahlkörbe kannst du dir auch schenken, wird ja kein Hochhaus.


----------



## trampelkraut (23. Juli 2016)

samorai schrieb:


> Denke dabei auch an die Schnee-Last im Winter, die kann das gesamt Gewicht schnell mal um ein Drittel erhöhen!!!!!



Den Wind hast du vergessen.


----------



## amselmeister (24. Juli 2016)

Ja ich weiß dass das etwas übertrieben ist. Aber das Metall für die Körbe hatte ich eh noch also ist nicht so wild.
Und ihr habe mir doch die Biohort Seite verlinkt. Der gute Mann hat das noch aufwändiger gemacht. Und scheint ja auch gut zu sein.
Vorallem ist KG ja recht teuer , darum geht es mir ja auch.

Und das mit dem Wind und dem Schnee das sollte man nicht ausser acht lassen. Das braucht gar nicht ironisch sein.
Darum mache ich das ja alles etwas fester. Nicht dass das teil mal umweht. Das passiert öfters als viele denken.

Und das Haus wiegt 250KG. 2 Stück davon
Und es sind 8 Fundamente pro ´Haus.
.


----------



## tosa (24. Juli 2016)

Stimmt dn 150/160 bei Hornbachs das Stück 3,75!

Und dann pro Fundament 31,75 kg gewichtslast und das kg Rohr steckt 1m tief im Boden, alles klar, da musst du aber schon Wind haben.....

Somit bin ich wieder raus und empfehle dir vielleicht den versierten garten-und Landschaftsbauer dafür, da hättest du dann sogar Gewährleistung wenn es wegfliegt! Damit wärst du für die nächsten 5 Jahre in trockenen tüchern


----------



## amselmeister (24. Juli 2016)

Soll ja nicht unhöflich klingen aber wenn du keine Ahnung hast was genau ich hier mache dann lieber nicht solche behauptungen aufstellen.

Ich brauche DN 200 oder 250 und da kostet der Meter 16 € und mehr. Weil was soll ich mit 0,5m ???
Und das mal 16 das wären dann 280€. Gegen über den 15 € für Holzreste ist das doch etwas günstiger oder?


----------



## Teich4You (24. Juli 2016)

Langsam wird es echt komisch hier. Keine Ahnung was für eine Wissenschaft ihr daraus machen wollt.

Dieser Schuppen steht seit zig Jahren einfach auf Waschbetonplatten. Weder Schneelast, Sturm, Erdbeben, Meteoriten noch sonstwas haben ihn einstürzen lassen.

  

Und jetzt Bau das Ding einfach.


----------



## wander-falke (24. Juli 2016)

amselmeister schrieb:


> Ich brauche DN 200 oder 250



Warum nimmst du KG 200?


amselmeister schrieb:


> aber wenn du keine Ahnung hast was genau ich hier mache dann lieber nicht solche behauptungen aufstellen.


Wäre dann nicht KG 400 sicherer für dein Projekt?
Ich meine ja nur wenn Tosa keine Ahnung hat, dann hat hier keiner eine Ahnung.
Stell doch mal Bilder ein. Vielleicht entwirrt sich dann dein Bauvorhaben und wir lernen noch was dazu......

Danke für deine freundlichen Informationen.



Teich4You schrieb:


> Dieser Schuppen steht seit zig Jahren



Das ist Holz, der von Andreas wird aus Stahl..... das ist doch grundsätzlich was gaaaanz anderes.


----------



## Teich4You (24. Juli 2016)

wander-falke schrieb:


> Das ist Holz, der von Andreas wird aus Stahl..... das ist doch grundsätzlich was gaaaanz anderes.


Ja um den Unterschied herauszufinden sollte man mal ein Gutachten beim Frauenhofer ausarbeiten lassen. Forschungsgelder von der EU und 3 Jahre Forschung sollten dann halbwegs *belastbare Ergebnisse *ebringen. Belastbare.......wer hat den Witz verstanden?


----------



## tosa (24. Juli 2016)

Man könnte auch nen Statiker beauftragen, der macht einen sauberen fundamentalen, dazu dann noch den Beton vor Verarbeitung analysieren lassen ob er der entsprechenden Norm entspricht, dazu dann noch vorher den tiefbaumeister machen, nicht das dort ein Denkfehler bei der Ausführung entsteht und nicht zu vergessen den Gutachter nach Fertigstellung ob alles den Normen absolut entspricht. Ironie aus!

Viel Spaß


----------



## Wie_der_Eisbaer (24. Juli 2016)

Ups! Da habe ich ja was losgetreten...

Also mal langsam und zurück zu den Fakten!

KG Rohr als Schalung ist sicher eine "Bastellösung" für Hobbyhandwerker und eine professionelle Firma wird das schon aus Kostengründen kaum machen!
Das Fundament sollte zur Aufgabe passen und in jedem Fall richtig, d.h. frostfrei und wenn möglich auf gewachsenen Boden, gegründet sein. Und im Zweifelsfall ist das was für einen Fachmann!
Was in diesem aktuellen Fall ausreichend ist, können wir über das Internet nicht beurteilen. Und es gibt es kein "zu gutes" Fundament und von daher ist es OK, wenn André das hier nicht mit Betonplatten macht und auch keinen Grund hier so drauflos zu hauen.
Aber: Aus den Zitaten wird für mich trotzdem nicht klar, warum ein Punktfundament mit KG Rohr rutschen soll, wenn es richtig gegründet wurde. Aber ich bin auch nicht vom Fach!
Ich hab KG Rohr genommen, da ich ja ein Deck gebaut habe und für die Balken eine gewisse Höhe brauchte und dies gut nivellieren musste. Mit dem Erdbohrer habe ich die Löcher im Lehmboden gebohrt, welche größer als die Rohre waren. 
Das Rohr ist also nicht nur innen gefüllt, sondern zusätzlich habe ich das Bohrloch außen komplett gefüllt. Für 27 Punktfundamente habe ich 600 kg Zementestrich verbaut. Ich denke für meine Zwecke war das OK und wird auch halten.

Viele Grüße,

Knut


----------



## amselmeister (24. Juli 2016)

Das wird sicher halten . Klar würde bestimmt auch weniger halten auch für meine zwecke.
Ich finde es gut das es hier nicht nur leute gibt die sich Lustig über meine fragen machen. 

Ob nun KG wirklich so viel schlechter ist kann ich ja auch nicht sagen. Ich bin absoluter Laie. Will aber gerne sowas selbst machen und frage gerne mal Leute die sich angeblich besser auskennen.
Warscheinlich hätte das KG bei mir auch gereicht, aber ich sagte ja schon :1 will ich es viereckig, 2 ist es mir zu teuer. 


So gesehen ist es ja nun auch schon geklärt. Habe ja den Stampfer ausgeliehen. Wirklich so wie ich dachte war das auch nicht. Der hat die Erde nicht so fest gemacht wie erhofft.

Und das Holz habe ich nun ja schon ist nur die frage wie geanau ich das verfüllen soll. Also ob ich die Schalung einfach auf die Boden stellen kann oder ob der ein Stück in das Loch muss. Was wäre da besser.

@ Andreas. Ich müsste dann mindestens DN 200 haben weil ich das ja so mache wie es der Hersteller vorscheibt und der sagt ein rechteckiges 30x30 Fundament. Daher reduziere ich das ja schon auf 25x25. Aber rund in DN 110 ist mir da sowas wenig. Da kann man die Winkel auch nicht befestigen von dem Haus


----------



## mitch (24. Juli 2016)

amselmeister schrieb:


> Also ob ich die Schalung einfach auf die Boden stellen kann oder ob der ein Stück in das Loch muss. Was wäre da besser.


hi Andre,
wenn du die Schalung ein paar cm im Boden hast läuft kein Beton an der Seite heraus, versuche  alle Schalungen (Oberkante) gleich auf die richtige höhe zu bringen, dann musst du nur noch bis zum rand mit beton auffüllen.


----------



## amselmeister (24. Juli 2016)

Ja danke für den Tip. Es sollte ja gehen wenn ich die letzte schicht die ca 10 cm unter der Erdkante ist etwas hart werden lasse (nur etwas) und dann den Kasten drauf stelle. 

Ja ich versuche alle gleich hoch werden zu lassen. Das Problem ist dass das vorne so abfällt. Ich brauche vorne bestimmt 30cm an  Schalung , hinten nur ein paar cm damit ich nicht direkt auf dem Boden bin.


----------



## mitch (24. Juli 2016)

amselmeister schrieb:


> ... etwas hart werden lasse (nur etwas) und dann ...


schlechte Idee.
erst die Schalungen bauen und dann in einem rutsch den beton einfüllen



amselmeister schrieb:


> Ich brauche vorne bestimmt 30cm an Schalung , hinten nur ein paar cm damit ich nicht direkt auf dem Boden bin.


da du ja die Schalungen aus holz machst sehe ich da kein problem damit


----------



## amselmeister (25. Juli 2016)

na ja in einem Rutsch darf man es ja auch nicht man soll es ja schon schichtweise machen immer zu 10 cm und dann so kurz sagen wir 10 Minuten fest werden lassen


----------



## laolamia (25. Juli 2016)

wer sagt das man das schicktweise machen soll?
besser ist immer in einem rutsch


----------



## troll20 (25. Juli 2016)

laolamia schrieb:


> wer sagt das man das schicktweise machen soll?


Na die , die zwischen durch ein Bier und ne Kippe brauchen


----------



## Teich4You (25. Juli 2016)

Jetzt mal wieder ernsthaft. Lass voll laufen das Loch. Ich betoniere ja momentan auch ne Menge. Man kann zwischendurch mal en Pause machen, das geht schon, aber wenn man wieder ansetzt, sollte die Konsistenz noch so sein, das man mit einm bisschen stochern und rütteln sehen kann, das die neue Mischung sich noch mit der alten verbindet.

Ich werf gleich noch eine Idee hinterher.
Warum machst du dir nicht ne kleine Bodenplatte mit ca. 10cm. 
Einmal Bretter rundum als Schalung und dann schön voll machen das Ding und mit nem Richtscheit abziehen. Ich hab am Wochenende ne Platte gemacht und darauf kannst du locker ne Hütte stellen und noch so einiges mehr.


----------



## tosa (25. Juli 2016)

Mensch flo,

Das wird dann mit der bodenplatte ne Never Ending Story, denn damit nimmst du den threat der bodenauskleidung innerhalb der gerätehäuser gleich die Grundlage....


----------



## ThorstenC (25. Juli 2016)

Genau....nach den Puntfundamenten kommt das Problem der Bodenfläche....Fliesen auf totem Gras.....
Flo: 100 Punkte!

Einfach ausbuddeln, Recycling drunter und eine ca. 10cm dicke Betonplatte erstellen....Schalung aussen Bretter, Bohlen....
Die Bohlen kann man "auf Höhe halten", indem man sie auf dem "geraden" Recycling auflegt und ggf. etwas untersteckt-
oder indem man in Abständen von ca. 1m Pflöcke aus kurzen Dachlatten in den Boden rammt und dort die Schalbretter ausrichtet und anschraubt..

Oder ....Betonkantensteine auf Recycling genau auf Höhe mit Beton gesetzt...dann Innen mit Beton aufgefüllt...
Aber das hatten wir doch schon...
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/gerätehaus-boden-von-innen.45787/


----------



## Teich4You (25. Juli 2016)

Waren 100 Punkte jetzt die Baggerfahrt durch die Alpen, oder ne Kiste Flens?


----------



## ThorstenC (25. Juli 2016)

Nun wollen wir den Tröt nicht wieder so in die Länge ziehen (ne Kiste Flens wäre hilfreicher zu Entscheidungsfindung...) - noch ein Tip von mir zur Schalung:

Es ist durchaus auch möglich, sich in den Baumärkten z.B. Grobspanplatte in passenden Breiten (wegen der verschiedenen Geländehöhen) zuschneiden zu lassen, wenn man dafür selber keine passende Handkreissäge hat....
Wenn man auf die Schalbretter oder Platten Innen PE-Baufolie auftackert, oder PE Malerfolie drüberlegt, dann lässt sich alles nach 2..3 Tagen leichter ausschalen...


----------



## mitch (25. Juli 2016)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Waren 100 Punkte jetzt die Baggerfahrt durch die Alpen, oder ne Kiste Flens?


1 Kiste Almdudler


----------



## amselmeister (25. Juli 2016)

laolamia schrieb:


> wer sagt das man das schicktweise machen soll?
> besser ist immer in einem rutsch



Also das liest man doch nun wirklich überall das man das immer in 10 cm schichten machen soll.
Das nehme ich nun auch mal an dass das richtig ist . warum das so ist, kann ich aber auch nicht 100% sagen.

Betonplatte ist mir einfach zu teuer . Und das wollte ich auch nicht weil dann kann anfallendes wasser nicht wirklich weg. Ist ja egal. Nun wird es ja mit PF gemacht.




ThorstenC schrieb:


> Wenn man auf die Schalbretter oder Platten Innen PE-Baufolie auftackert, oder PE Malerfolie drüberlegt, da



Oh ja , gute Idee. Habe nun extra so beschichtetet Spanplatte hauptsächlich und Siebdruck ., Das ist ja auch Glatt. Muss das dann auch oder reicht das auch so?


----------



## amselmeister (25. Juli 2016)

tosa schrieb:


> Das wird dann mit der bodenplatte ne Never Ending Story



nicht so negativ. Das mit dem innen Boden hatten wir doch geklärt, Da habe ich schon Gehwegplatten Bereit liegen, die kommen auf Brechsand verlegt.


----------



## laolamia (25. Juli 2016)

amselmeister schrieb:


> Also das liest man doch nun wirklich überall das man das immer in 10 cm schichten machen soll.
> Das nehme ich nun auch mal an dass das richtig ist . warum das so ist, kann ich aber auch nicht 100% sagen.



es ist falsch. wenn es in schichten gemacht wird dann aus der not herraus...handmischung.
besser ist immer in einem stueck

glaub es einfach


----------



## trampelkraut (25. Juli 2016)

amselmeister schrieb:


> Also das liest man doch nun wirklich überall das man das immer in 10 cm schichten machen soll.
> Das nehme ich nun auch mal an dass das richtig ist . warum das so ist, kann ich aber auch nicht 100% sagen.



Also ich bin jetzt seit fast 45 Jahren täglich auf Baustellen, aber das jemand in Schichten betoniert hab ich noch nie gehört oder gesehen. Würde mich echt interessieren wo du das gelesen hast,


----------



## laolamia (25. Juli 2016)

na überall hat er das gelesen


----------



## tosa (25. Juli 2016)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Also ich bin jetzt seit fast 45 Jahren täglich auf Baustellen, aber das jemand in Schichten betoniert hab ich noch nie gehört oder gesehen. Würde mich echt interessieren wo du das gelesen hast,



Mensch Roland, da musst du mal auf den Baustellen die absetzen, denn mit dieser  kannst du doch nichts sehen (Ironie aus), dadurch das das in Schichten betoniert ist bricht es doch dann viel besser in handliche Stücke falls man es nicht mehr braucht


----------



## amselmeister (25. Juli 2016)

Echt jetzt? Das ist mir echt neu. Also ich kann die Seiten so nun nicht mehr alle aus dem Kopf. Habe halt per google gesucht und diverse Anleitung gefunden zum Betonieren und Fundamente machen und da stand meißt immer das man immer so in 10cm Schichten das machen soll.

(ich habe da ja nie ganz hart werden lassen, immer nur so 15 minuten oder so anhärten lassen) 

So habe ich es ja auch beim Teichzaun gemacht. Gut da kam das eh immer so hin , da ich ja im Kübel selbst gemischt habe, da war eh nicht viel auf einmal.

Einmal kam das Argument das die bei Lieferbeton ja auch alles reinkippen. Da kam ich auch ins Grübeln.
Aber was soll ich machen? Ich kenne mich da nicht aus und kann ja auch nur das so machen wie es Tutorials vorgeben.

Aber dann mache ich das halt alles rein.
Also dann das ganze Loch auf einmal reinfüllen und dann stochern und verdichten?

hier ist zB noch eine Seite die ich mal gelesen habe, die anderen finde ich gerade nicht.
Ich habe ein Buch zu Hause übers Betonieren. Da steht das auch so drin bei PF.
http://www.heimwerker.sakret.de/dein-projekt/betonieren-mauern/punktfundamente-selber-machen


----------



## amselmeister (25. Juli 2016)

dann danke schonmal für den Tipp mit dem voll fülle das werde ich in Zukunft dann beherzigen jetzt weiß ich es ja besser


----------



## troll20 (25. Juli 2016)

Na Andre, da hast du ja das richtige Produkt gefunden, den Hausfrauenbeton  oder auch trocken Beton.
Damit wird es dein Fundament aber nicht schaffen und wenn du richtig gelesen hättest dann wüsstest du siehe deinem Link ganz unten Punkt 1.:
"Bei Punktfundament mit einer Auflast bei Punkt 4 weiter lesen" d.h. Punkt 2 und 3. überspringen. 
Damit fällt SAKRET SETZ-FIX aus und esbleibt nur noch SAKRET BETON-ESTRICH.
Ob man jedoch den Abfall benutzt und auch noch viel Geld dafür hinlegt, oder man sich den 25Kg Sack für 1,90€ bzw 40Kg für 2,90€ im Baummarkt  holt, muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.


----------



## Teich4You (25. Juli 2016)

Für alle als Info. Komplette geschalte Wände, zb 5m lang und 3m hoch, werden tatsächlich mit pausen gegossen. Teilweise mit Statiker auf der Baustelle, der ansagt wann es weiter gehen darf. Der Druck auf die Schalung wird teilweise enorm hoch. Aber wir reden hier vom absoluten Profi Bereich mit höchsten Ansprüchen an Sicherheit und Qualität. 

Ein Mini-winni-würstchen-fundament kann man auch in einem rutsch herstellen. Punktfundamente in der Erde sowieso. So schnell kannst du gar nicht mischen.


----------



## troll20 (25. Juli 2016)

Na Floh dann sollten die den Statiker mal für die Schalung holen, dann hält die auch. Mag mir nicht vorstellen wie lange der bau am burj khalifa gedauert hätte, wenn die nicht jeden Tag eine Etage gemacht hätten.........
Andererseits sieht man ja wenn sie den Beton unsachgemäß einschalen was bei raus kommt, siehe erst letztens in Berlin, wo die Wand zum Nachbarhaus durch den Druck nachgab und die Brühe das Wohnzimmer neu gestaltete


----------



## amselmeister (26. Juli 2016)

die der Internetseite dass das ein Hersteller von irgendwelchen Beton ist habe ich gar nicht gesehen, mir ging es nur rein um die Anleitung ich habe ja auch nicht vor dieses Produkt zu kaufen habe ich auch nie behauptet

Ich kaufe mir Zement vom Baustoffhändler und mische das einfach selbst


----------



## wander-falke (26. Juli 2016)

amselmeister schrieb:


> mische das einfach selbst


....womit?


----------



## Teich4You (26. Juli 2016)

Hornspäne von der Fußfeile. 

Nimm 0-16er Körnung und Betonkies. 9 EUR die Tonne. Bei mir zumindest. Fur Fundamente und Schalsteine füllen optimal denke ich.


----------



## amselmeister (26. Juli 2016)

Ja Portlandzement und Sand.
Also hier bei uns haben die Estrichkies. Da ist meine ich 0-8 drin. Dann haben die nur noch Rheinkies was aber recht grob ist.(ich glaube 8-32) Muss ich dem Estrichkies noch zwingend so grobes Kies mit zugebene oder reicht das 0-8


----------



## laolamia (26. Juli 2016)

ich wueder den groberen nehmen, du willst ja ein fundament und kein estrich machen


----------



## ThorstenC (26. Juli 2016)

Nimm 0....8
8...32 ist eine grobe Sieblinie, die auch nur im Gemisch mit feinerem Kies richtigen Beton ergibt.

Es geht hier immernoch um Punktfundamente für eine Blechhütte....

Bei statisch tragenden Betonwerken kann man sich dann genau schlau machen, wieviel


0...8
8...32
Zement

in den Eimer kommt.


----------



## amselmeister (26. Juli 2016)

Alles klar.
Hätten die Kies in 0-16 so lose da hätte ich da was mit zu getan. Naja

Ich weiß ich nerve bestimmt aber ich habe ein ganz anderes Problem. Das Beton machen ansich und das drumrum ist ja nun nicht so das Problem (oder nicht mehr)
vielmehr sorgen macht mir das richtige ausrichten, bzw das alle PF gerade und eben sind.
Denn weil das Gelänge da recht uneben ist und die vorderen 3 Fundamente 20 cm tiefer liegen ist das alles etwas knifflig, wenigstens für mich.

Sehe ich das richtig das ich per Schlauchwaage das "ausmessen" muss (die höhe) und dann am besten eine Schnur spanne komplett drumzu und dann an der Schnurkante die oberkante der Holzschalungen setze?

Blöde frage aber wie genau benutzt man die Schlauchwaage denn bei PF? Das loch ist ja recht klein und ich kann die ja nicht so schief halten dann bringt das ja bestimmt nix.
Beim Bordsteine (rasenkanten) Verlegen für das Gewächshaus welche da das Fundament Bildeten war das einfacher. Da konnte man ja den Schlauch in den Graben legen sozusagen.


----------



## laolamia (26. Juli 2016)

kannst auch mit einer wasserwage oder einem richtscheit ruebermessen, zur not zwischenpunkte legen.
schlauchwaage muss man auch koennen


----------



## amselmeister (26. Juli 2016)

das Problem ist ja das Haus ist ja drei mal drei Meter ich habe in der Mitte jeweils ja auch noch einen Fundamentpunkt

am besten bräuchte ich ja eine stabile Metall Latte die wirklich 3 Meter lang ist und das zuverlässig zu messen und wenn man es genau nimmt müsste ich ja auch noch mal am besten diagonal rüber

Die Metall Latte die ich habe wo auch schon eine Wasserwaage drin ist ist leider nur zwei Meter beziehungsweise ich glaube 2,5m


----------



## Teich4You (26. Juli 2016)

Dann hau einem Pflock in die Erde als Zwischenpunkt zum Messen. Ansonsten einfach mit der Wasserwaage oder dem Richtscheit die Schalung ausrichten und dann bis Oberkante füllen.


----------



## amselmeister (27. Juli 2016)

Mal noch so eine frage. 
Wenn man das mischen will und dann dabei ist und es Regnet , ist das doch bestimmt mist oder?
Also nicht nur weil man Nass wird und alles sondern wenn zu dem gemisch zu viel "Fremdwasser" zukommt kann man den Beton doch auch vergessen oder?


----------



## laolamia (27. Juli 2016)

meinst du auf dem bau haben dann alle frei?normaler regen ist ok, du bist aber privat und koenntest ja auch einen tag warten oder 
mach mal kene wissenschaft aus der blechhuette


----------



## wander-falke (27. Juli 2016)

Plane


----------



## amselmeister (27. Juli 2016)

Plane, über was? über den mischer, die säcke und die ganze Fläche von 8x5 meter? 
Etwas schlecht oder?

Nein mir ging es nur darum ob man überhaupt dann mischen sollte wenn zuviel wasser dazu kommt.

Ja ich kann einen Tag Warten. Das Problem ist das mist wetter hier. Ich muss das nun alles verschieben weil es am Wochenende Regnen soll.Und ich kann das nur Samstags machen. weil ich sonst immer Arbeiten muss.


----------



## wander-falke (27. Juli 2016)

große Plane


----------



## troll20 (27. Juli 2016)

wander-falke schrieb:


> große Plane


Wozu groß, das sind doch Punktfundamente?
30 x 30 ? dann reicht doch nach dem Gießen und Abziehen ein Mülltüte drüber legen und ein bissel fixieren damit sie nicht weg fliegt.
Aber nur wenn es richtig schüttet, alles andere is Kinderkram.
Weder du noch der Beton ist Zucker. Nur die noch nicht verwendeten Säcke sollten nicht Nass werden.


----------



## wander-falke (27. Juli 2016)

amselmeister schrieb:


> Plane, über was? über den mischer, die säcke und die ganze Fläche von 8x5 meter?





troll20 schrieb:


> Wozu groß, das sind doch Punktfundamente?




ganz große Plane.....



_(     ...ich will wieder die 100 Posts vollkriegen  )_


----------



## amselmeister (7. Aug. 2016)

So Fundamente samt Bewehrung sind gemacht. Jetzt muss ich die Tage noch die Tiefbordsteine setzen die einerseits die Gehwegplatten einfassen sollen, andererseits soll das Haus drauf stehen.

Ich habe zwischen den PF cica 1,2 m immer Platz. Die Steine sind 1 meter lang. Ist es ratsam die Steine so zu setzen das ich immer 10cm Platz zum PF lasse also einfach nur die 1m Steine einsetze ohne dieses fehlende 20cm Stück oder gibt es da Probleme?
Wäre natürlich einfacher zu mache. Kein Schneiden und ich muss nicht am PF rumbuddeln.

dank und gruß


----------



## tosa (7. Aug. 2016)

Zeig mal Fotos....


----------



## amselmeister (7. Aug. 2016)

hier


----------



## Dudelsax (7. Aug. 2016)

Hallo André,
Ich würde mir an deiner Stelle nicht die ganze Arbeit mit Schalung zusammenbauen ect. machen,sondern Betonschalungssteine verwenden.Die Kosten nicht so viel und du hast eine glatte Außenfläche.Zwischen den Schalungssteinen kannst du dann Bordsteine verwenden oder du kannst gleich alles mit Schalungssteinen herstellen,dann hast du einen sehr stabilen Ringanker wie beim Dachstuhl eines Hauses.
Ich glaube die Schalungssteinen sind günstiger als Betonbordsteine.Na klar, du benötigst dann eben mehr Betonmischung und Baustahl.Dafür reich aber Estrichbeton in Sackware .Körnung 0-8mm.
Bei Punktfundamenten besteht die Gefahr, dass es unterschiedliche Absackungen gibt oder der Frost im Winter diese hochdrückt,wenn du nicht Frostfrei gründest. Ich spreche aus Erfahrung, bin Maurermeister .
LG Ralf


----------



## amselmeister (7. Aug. 2016)

wie du ja an dem Foto siehst ist es ja nun eh zu spät. Habe ja alle genervt mit den fragen und das ist das Ergebnis 
Das mit den Schalungssteinen ist mir zu teuer bei der Menge.
Hätte ich sonst gerne gemacht. Aber viele meinten ja dass das unsinnig ist.

Heißt das denn , das ein PF eher nachteile hat und ich das eher hätte so machen sollen wie beim Gewächshaus einfach nur auf Tiefbordsteine?
Man, das hättest du mal eher sagen sollen 

Und ausserden gibt es die Glatten ohne Nasen (schalsteine) die ich haben wollte hier nicht.


----------



## Dudelsax (7. Aug. 2016)

amselmeister schrieb:


> Heißt das denn , das ein PF eher nachteile hat und ich das eher hätte so machen sollen wie beim Gewächshaus einfach nur auf Tiefbordsteine?
> Man, das hättest du mal eher sagen sollen


Nein, Nachteile haben sie bestimmt nicht und da sie eh nur gering belastet werden ist das schon i.O.
Gefahr einer Hebung des PF besteht nur,wenn du sie nicht frostfrei gegründet hast.Da unsere Winter ja immer milder werden,und du ja nur ein Metallgerätehaus darauf stellst, kann ja nicht viel passieren.
Gruß
Ralf


----------



## amselmeister (26. Aug. 2016)

Hallo Leute

wie ihr ja bestimmt wisst steht 1 Haus ja schon.
Habe da nochmal eine frage am Rande.

Ich muss nun für die Regenrinnen schutzgitter haben, das hatte ich vorher gar nicht bedacht. 
Problem ist ja das diese Rinnen sehr klein sind.

Hat jemand von euch da schon Erfahrungen mit mit Schutzsystemen , am besten auch in kleinen rinnen?

Es gibt ja diese Raupen die man da rein legt oder halt So kuststoffnetze aber die klemmen sich meißt in diese Wulzt bei den Standard Rinnen vom Haus.
Oder einfach irgendeinen Feinmaschigen draht und dann irgendwie befestigen?


----------



## teichinteressent (26. Aug. 2016)

Ich habe letzens bei uns solche Bürsten gesehen.
Sie sehen wie solche Flaschenreiniger aus. Also ähnlich wie die hier bekannten Laichbürsten.


----------



## amselmeister (27. Aug. 2016)

Ja das sind die, die ich mit "Raupen" meinte.
Und hast du die selbst? Wie sind die?


----------

